# Amphibia-Really Waterproof?



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi guys, well as I posted recently I have acquired a Vostok Amfphibia. My plan was to use it over the summer as my holiday watch, but I was wondering just how realistic the 200m waterproof claim is?

It has a screw in crown which feels pretty secure once in, but only turns twice to lock fully.

Anybody use theirs regularly for swimming ( pool only, no diving! ) ?

Any insights gladly received, cheers

Ps this is the one:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there

I not done any diving 

But used it for swimming, no problems

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Wasn't there some experiment where an Amphibia was attached to the hull of a submarine or something like that?... If I remember correctly it was Mach (or Mel) who mention something about this.

My guess is... it depends. They should be 20ATM WR (I prefer to talk about ATM instead of meters because in real life situations they don't correspond to each other) but there is a general notion that after the fall of the USSR QC isn't as goog as it used to be. So there's a hier chance of getting a lemon. There are small errors during manufacture with every single brand, even with very expensive watches (yeap, even Rolex Mr. Bond  ).

But that apart, and for the ATMs the watch is subjected while swimming, I never read anything about people having problems with the Amphibia.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ultimately, no watch is "waterproof". 

Later,

William


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I suppose the only way to test it is in the pool


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Ultimately, no watch is "waterproof".
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


True, but I'd like it to at least survive one camping trip intact!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Odo said:


> True, but I'd like it to at least survive one camping trip intact!


My money goes with "It will, easily". I would just think twice if I was going deep diving but then again I would probably wear a diving computer anyway and no watch*.

* Mind you that I don't even take my most WR rated watch to the shower with me...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Jase has took at least one Amphibia diving:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=4298&st=0&p=44918&hl="vostok"%20"diving"&fromsearch=1&#entry44918


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I wore mine all summer every summer, beach, sand, saltwater, pool and after about 6 years

then I noticed it was steaming up under the crystal on humid days... but I used to treat it badly.

so much so that the stem rusted and seized (stopping any more moisture getting in) I replaced the crown and stem from a parts watch and it was fine again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like Alan said, I took one diving with no problems at all...... Go for it, they were made for it....


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

All this talk of beaches and swimming has got me in the mood, can't wait to go now!

Won't be for a few weeks but will post an update when I get back


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The only one of mine I have a prob with is the (I suspect) "failed" SWATCH type resin cased Boctok, and the Stainless Steel case back can leak on those - however they are some of the rarest of the Boctok's and you are not likely to come across one easily









Go for it, My man, and just enjoy. A wee tad (the tiniest tad) of silicone grease on the crown threads is a big help in avoiding cross threading as well as helping the seal, although not absolutely necessary. 

Finally, watch out for "wobbly crown syndrome" when you unscrew the crown, this is NOT a fault, it's just one of the loveable quirks of the Boctok watches :lol:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers Mel, have already met Mr Wobbly Crown on previous Vostoks, a might disconcerting at first!

Excellent tip with the silicone grease, will give that a go


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Like Alan said, I took one diving with no problems at all...... Go for it, they were made for it....


IIRC this is the actual watch Jase used & it still works fine after the dive:










IMHO Vostoks do have a "certain" charm about them!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One of mine has been to 30m with no ill effects. Several times.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I've used both Komanderskie and Amphibia when swimming in pools and sea with no ill effects both are Soviet models and have been opened, the way they're designed you can get away without testing everytime you open them up.

Kev


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have used mine only for washing the dishes 










bowie


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

bowie said:


> i have used mine only for washing the dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those scuba dudes, prefer no date but they all look good.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Odo said:


> Hi guys, well as I posted recently I have acquired a Vostok Amfphibia. My plan was to use it over the summer as my holiday watch, but I was wondering just how realistic the 200m waterproof claim is?
> 
> It has a screw in crown which feels pretty secure once in, but only turns twice to lock fully.
> 
> ...


Just got my first Amphibia a blue one and it will be going in a holiday pool very shortly, but really love the colour of yours, if you ever want to flip it let me know.(am i allowed to say that?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Foxdog said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, well as I posted recently I have acquired a Vostok Amfphibia. My plan was to use it over the summer as my holiday watch, but I was wondering just how realistic the 200m waterproof claim is?
> ...


I love my own Vostok watch so much so I intend to get the amphibia myself (May even treat myself to a Vostok Europe while I am at it!) I have found it to be sturdy and willing to stand up to the test of my job and its expectations. Never had a problem with it when being used around water though have not fully emersed it yet. Did have one horror moment when I found a bit of condensation on the face and found I had not screwed the crown down properly and a bit of condensation had gotten in. Fortunatly Vostok being as tough as an old pair of Russian army boots laughed in the face of my error, carried on regardless and the condensation was gone by the afternoon.

My only gripe with Vostok are those rather cheap and nasty leather straps. Soon to be changed if I can.

I originally was going for the blue amphibia though still undecided.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have just bought my first Vostok and the bracelet is also rather nasty.

Re sizing it was a nightmare, as getting the flimsy pins out was a hit and miss affair, taking around an hour and a half.

The watch itself seems to be keeping good time though having gained only 2 seconds since 11:30 this morning.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They used to sell them head only and the starp, bracelet was up to you. We all have different levels of tolerance but a Vostok owner usually always goes with an aftermarket strap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> They used to sell them head only and the starp, bracelet was up to you. We all have different levels of tolerance but a Vostok owner usually always goes with an aftermarket strap.


Yep personally I have been looking around for a canvas strap. Been browsing Roys sales site and seen a few nice ones there.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Yep personally I have been looking around for a canvas strap. Been browsing Roys sales site and seen a few nice ones there.


The 2 piece ones look great, it's a shame there aren't more colours available...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep personally I have been looking around for a canvas strap. Been browsing Roys sales site and seen a few nice ones there.
> ...


Yeah but I am thinking of going for the sand coloured canvas one. Think it will go with my Vostoks blue dial.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Foxdog said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, well as I posted recently I have acquired a Vostok Amfphibia. My plan was to use it over the summer as my holiday watch, but I was wondering just how realistic the 200m waterproof claim is?
> ...


You are allowed to say that as it normally ends in a positive result 

However just back from holiday and my Vostok performed admirably! Went swimming every day, the deepest pool was only 2 metres but there was a wave pool which really gave me and the watch a buffeting, from which it emerged unscathed.

Time keeping was also spot on, didn't take another watch so I've worn this for about 2 weeks solid, gained about a minute over that period, excellent considering the price.

My only gripe is the lume- pretty much none existent so checking the time at night involved turning on the light, which after a few beers was more of a problem than usual


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Odo said:


> You are allowed to say that as it normally ends in a positive result
> 
> However just back from holiday and my Vostok performed admirably! Went swimming every day, the deepest pool was only 2 metres but there was a wave pool which really gave me and the watch a buffeting, from which it emerged unscathed.
> 
> ...


The 2 meter pool isn't much of a test but the wave pool is! And timekeeping... that's about 4.3s a day. A much more expensive Swiss movement will do maybe a second better.

So there you go... if anyone still had any doubts, these are amazingly good watches and you don't even have to add the usual "for the money".


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, you are absolutely right 

One thing I've just noticed is that the lume in the hands has changed from white to grey looking at my original picture. Hadn't seen it until I looked at my original post, will put up a before and after when I get a bit of decent light.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The lume is rubbish and some dials suffer from weird colour changing effects when exposed to sun-light (blues turning to greens, greens to greys, etc). Apparently yours combines both particularities


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The lume is rubbish and some dials suffer from weird colour changing effects when exposed to sun-light (blues turning to greens, greens to greys, etc). Apparently yours combines both particularities


Ooh, I always knew I was special


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Odo said:


> Ooh, I always knew I was special


No, not you silly! Your watch!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I still haven't summoned the cojones to test mine yet. Did get caught in the rain however walking back from the garage.

It still works.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I still haven't summoned the cojones to test mine yet. Did get caught in the rain however walking back from the garage.
> 
> It still works.


Come on Howie, lot's of people already reported that it is in fact WR... you don't need cojones to try it yourself anymore


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't summoned the cojones to test mine yet. Did get caught in the rain however walking back from the garage.
> ...


I suppose... yeh I know you're right of course.. but still, what if, Friday afternoon at the factory and all that..










I really should just bite the bullet shouldn't I and get it over with? It'll set my mind at rest. OK, where's a shallow saucer of water when I need one..


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I really should just bite the bullet shouldn't I and get it over with? It'll set my mind at rest. OK, where's a shallow saucer of water when I need one..


I tried my latest 30ATM Steinhart at the maximum depth I could find and it came out just fine from the bottomless abyss that is my bathtub


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > I really should just bite the bullet shouldn't I and get it over with? It'll set my mind at rest. OK, where's a shallow saucer of water when I need one..
> ...


I remember when I got my SKX011J, was eager to drop it in water (as you do...







) then watched with absolute horror after submersion into a glass of water the small bubbles that swiftly began to bead from the bezel!! Panic set in.










How very naive. The bezel, of course, having nothing to do with water resistance.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I remember when I got my SKX011J, was eager to drop it in water (as you do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but I wasn't eager to try anything... Saturday is usually my hangover day so I fell asleep during the bath... and when I got home I didn't bother to take the watch out so in it went with me into the bathtub next morning (well, same day).


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Heres mine taking a dip!!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxdog said:


> Heres mine taking a dip!!


Helps if I add the pics!!


----------



## GRONJ43 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes this watch is really waterproof


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

mel said:


> Finally, watch out for "wobbly crown syndrome" when you unscrew the crown, this is NOT a fault, it's just one of the loveable quirks of the Boctok watches :lol:


Aaah, glad I read this thread, got my first Vostok, which I love, but was taken aback by the crown flapping about. Finally got the knack of it though.

The only minor annoyance was scuffing the thing on the first day of wearing it by walking into a door!


----------

